# Should I buy it???? Canon Mark III



## kathyt (Nov 6, 2012)

Okay, should I just make the leap and purchase the Canon Mark III today for $2899.00 with free shipping w/o selling my back-up Mark II's first.  Or should I sell my back up first and risk this not being this cheap in a few weeks????  I really, really want it like yesterday! 61 focal points!!  I am going to be in heaven.  I have 3 weddings before the end of the year and I want to be completely comfortable with it as well. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 6, 2012)

Absolutely!


----------



## Samerr9 (Nov 6, 2012)

I am considering buying it first over the 70-200 2.8 mkii. 61 focus points is ammazing but ISO performance is outstanding!! My friend shoots ISO 1600 all the time and there is no noise at all with alot of details. We could count the small hairs on the stomack of the model at ISO 1600!


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 6, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> Okay, should I just make the leap and purchase the Canon Mark III today for $2899.00 with free shipping w/o selling my back-up Mark II's first.  Or should I sell my back up first and risk this not being this cheap in a few weeks????  I really, really want it like yesterday! 61 focal points!!  I am going to be in heaven.  I have 3 weddings before the end of the year and I want to be completely comfortable with it as well. Any thoughts?


YES YES YES!!! Order me one too!!! I want it SOOOOOO bad!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 6, 2012)

Nothing quite like the endorphin rush when you click 'Confirm Order' on a new camera.  Then the process starts...

:goodvibe::shock::???::neutral::bounce::waiting::cheer:


----------



## kathyt (Nov 6, 2012)

You guys are all enablers!!!!  Okay, okay, I am going to go call my bff Adorama rep. right now. I did get to play with it a few weeks ago and it was really nice.  I actually liked it better than the X.  Could have been just because I am so used to the Mark II in my hands though.  I will have it by Thursday.  I guess it is my early Christmas present to myself.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 6, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Nothing quite like the endorphin rush when you click 'Confirm Order' on a new camera.  Then the process starts...
> 
> :goodvibe::shock::???::neutral::bounce::waiting::cheer:



Or the feeling like your going to vomit because you just spent that much money in 10 seconds!


----------



## dbvirago (Nov 6, 2012)

Adorama had it at slightly lower a few weeks back, but that's still a good price. I will be getting one, but for tax purposes, I'm going to wait until after the first of the year - hope there are some post Christmas deals out there.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 6, 2012)

dbvirago said:


> Adorama had it at slightly lower a few weeks back, but that's still a good price. I will be getting one, but for tax purposes, I'm going to wait until after the first of the year - hope there are some post Christmas deals out there.



Adorama had it lower than this?  Where did you see that?  I am going directly through a rep. who should match that.  If you can find somewhere that shows it cheaper than $2899.00 from Adorama, even if it was a month back, please send me a link.  Thanks.  This was the lowest I have seen it anywhere.


----------



## PhotoWhoa (Nov 6, 2012)

You'll be happy with it. Just make sure to sell that 5d mark II right afterwards so you can recoup some of it =)


----------



## kathyt (Nov 6, 2012)

I just called him back and confirmed that the reps. price was the $2899.00 with free 2 day shipping and has not went lower than that through Adorama.


----------



## dbvirago (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry, someone had it for 2799, maybe it was b&H.

edit: found it - it was an ebay auction - allegedly a Canon authorized dealer.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 6, 2012)

They don't price match other places?

http://www.ajrichies.com/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Body/p-2826?refid=Ibcart


----------



## kathyt (Nov 6, 2012)

thetrue said:


> They don't price match other places?



I have never had to ask them, because they have always given me the best price on everything I have purchased from them.  I research before I buy the big stuff and then make sure I buy at the right time.  I would ask them though if I found it cheaper.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats. Now, how post pictures and the price of the Mark II on here. :thumbup:


----------



## thetrue (Nov 6, 2012)

Re check my post Kathy


----------



## kathyt (Nov 6, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Re check my post Kathy



Thank you.  I will check into this.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 6, 2012)

No problem, I'm the ultimate bargain hunter when it comes to expensive stuff


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes...there is that.  I get that every time I buy something that isn't groceries.


----------



## Mully (Nov 6, 2012)

The funny thing with photographic eq. is there is no buyers remorse after the purchase....wonder why that is?  Enjoy your new purchase .... Post some first pictures.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 6, 2012)

Mully said:


> The funny thing with photographic eq. is there is no buyers remorse after the purchase....wonder why that is?  Enjoy your new purchase .... Post some first pictures.



At least with camera bodies they do retain some value if you take care of them properly.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 6, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> > The funny thing with photographic eq. is there is no buyers remorse after the purchase....wonder why that is?  Enjoy your new purchase .... Post some first pictures.
> ...



Not really with digital. It will be outdated so fast that its not funny. The resale is almost worse then music gear with the exception of some guitars. Its the lenses that really retain more value since they can be used on future models. 

But if I had the skrill to pick up a mark iii is sure as hell would. That thing is out of sight.


----------



## Southtown57 (Nov 7, 2012)

thetrue said:


> They don't price match other places?
> 
> ajrichies



Has anyone ever bought from them? That's a really good price.


----------



## dorian7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Southtown57 said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > They don't price match other places?
> ...



Just another sketchy bait and switch, up-sell you company.


----------



## DScience (Nov 7, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Nothing quite like the endorphin rush when you click 'Confirm Order' on a new camera.  Then the process starts...
> 
> :goodvibe::shock::???::neutral::bounce::waiting::cheer:



It's actually dopamine but similar concept.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 7, 2012)

dorian7 said:


> Southtown57 said:
> 
> 
> > thetrue said:
> ...



How are you sure? They're based in NY it seems. Just because it's not B&H or Adorama doesn't necessarily make it sketchy...


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 7, 2012)

thetrue said:
			
		

> How are you sure? They're based in NY it seems. Just because it's not B&H or Adorama doesn't necessarily make it sketchy...



I'm sure because their website looks like it was designed by a third grader.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 7, 2012)

Plus, look at this smokin' deal.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 7, 2012)

They didn't spend $10k on website design, allowing for better prices on cameras 

No, but seriously - I don't know anything about them. Would you like me to find reviews about them?


----------



## thetrue (Nov 7, 2012)

Either way, I found it for Kathy to see if Adorama would price match, NOT to say "hey go buy it there"


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 7, 2012)

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/AjRichard


----------



## thetrue (Nov 7, 2012)

Again, just for price matching. I can't say that I would buy from there after reading a lot of those reviews.


----------



## xyphoto (Nov 7, 2012)

kathythorson said:
			
		

> Okay, should I just make the leap and purchase the Canon Mark III today for $2899.00 with free shipping w/o selling my back-up Mark II's first.  Or should I sell my back up first and risk this not being this cheap in a few weeks????  I really, really want it like yesterday! 61 focal points!!  I am going to be in heaven.  I have 3 weddings before the end of the year and I want to be completely comfortable with it as well. Any thoughts?



What's the hurry considering Black Friday just around the corner? The price will only go down. Of course that's only if you want to save a few bucks. It's a wonderful camera. I replaced my D700 with it and do not have any regrets.


----------



## Samerr9 (Nov 7, 2012)

xyphoto said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am happy to see someone in this forum switching from Nikon to Canon  Congrats on that great camera.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 7, 2012)

Samerr9 said:


> xyphoto said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



Who is switching? Kathy? She's a canon shooter with a 5d2 and she's upgrading. So, we didn't win one over here!


----------



## Samerr9 (Nov 7, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Samerr9 said:
> 
> 
> > xyphoto said:
> ...



I highlighted in Red


----------



## kathyt (Nov 7, 2012)

xyphoto said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really don't think the price is going to go too much lower than this.  Maybe a hundred bucks or so, but I wanted to have it for these end of the year weddings to really put that ISO to the test.  I have some low light scenarios at these weddings that I really want to play with w/o flash.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 7, 2012)

Samerr9 said:


> I am considering buying it first over the 70-200 2.8 mkii. 61 focus points is ammazing but ISO performance is outstanding!! My friend shoots ISO 1600 all the time and there is no noise at all with alot of details. We could count the small hairs on the stomack of the model at ISO 1600!



I am really looking forward to seeing what the higher ISO can really do w/o the noise.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Nov 7, 2012)

Samerr9 said:
			
		

> I am considering buying it first over the 70-200 2.8 mkii. 61 focus points is ammazing but ISO performance is outstanding!! My friend shoots ISO 1600 all the time and there is no noise at all with alot of details. We could count the small hairs on the stomack of the model at ISO 1600!



There is noise at higher ISO's than any cameras minimum. Of course, you'd have to pixel peep to really notice


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 7, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> Samerr9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are spouting more of something you know NOTHING ABOUT.  What is with you tonight?


----------



## Dubaiian (Nov 7, 2012)

I have just come back from a holiday to Singapore and whilst I took some nice images, I was also using the 5dIII for snapshots of my family and friends (just for memories and not serious photography).   I was absolutely stunned by what his camera can achieve in virtual darkness.  

I had my 24-70mkII on most of the time and for memories ISO12600 is actually very usable for digital viewing (Facebook etc).  

I can't believe anyone would ever be disappointed by this piece of genius.


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 7, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> swiftparkour94 said:
> 
> 
> > Samerr9 said:
> ...



How do you think tonight is any different than just about every other day he posts?


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Nov 7, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> You are spouting more of something you know NOTHING ABOUT.  What is with you tonight?



So then ISO 1600 magically makes no noise??


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 7, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:
			
		

> So then ISO 1600 magically makes no noise??



I think you worded it weirdly.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Nov 7, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> I think you worded it weirdly.



And now I'm confused lol. Bumping up the ISO makes noise, for some cameras it's so little you can't even tell that it's there. It's artificial light. I thought this was basic knowledge


----------



## Tony S (Nov 9, 2012)

Awe crap....... never mind.  I finally figured out I was talking a different MK III.   lol   There are two Canon cameras with a MKIII designation.


----------

